# Sticky  Homemade dog house heater



## Bobm

Mount a simple one bulb light receptacle on a junction box on the wall of a dog house feed the power cord out through the back of the house and thru the fence where the dog cannot get to it. Put the dog house against the fence to keep the dog away from the cord if thats not possible run the power in metal conduit and be sure to ground it, ground the can also, the easiet way to do the can is with one of the mounting bolts .
When the bulb is on, the can will get hot enough the dog wont mess with it.

Take a 3 lb coffee can and with small bolts fasten 4 evenly spaced right angle brackets on the open end poke some small holes in the bottom so it can drain any moisture and you can see if the light bulb is working and then screw the can over the light thru the right angle brackets so the dog cannot get to it.

I use small bolts thru the back of the dog house with wing nuts so its easy to remove the can and change the bulbs.

A light bulb will give of a lot of heat and the can radiates it, like a mini wood stove.

40 watts is plenty down here.


----------



## Bobm

Heres another design Red Label posted that sounds even easier to make than mine. Remember with either design keep the wires out of reach of the dog or in a metal counduit and ground the conduit all dogs chew...
Use a GFI circuit breaker if possible
Heres Red Labels post

QUOTE

Here is a very good economical heater to make.

It works best with a house with a removable or hinged cover like the one described in the Dog House Plans sticky in this Forum by Bobm.

Go to a paint store and buy an unused 1 gallon paint can with the lid. Punch 1/16" dia holes on the lid and sides of the can about 1" apart. Keep the holes small enough to prevent much light from getting through yet still allow convective heat to escape. Punch a hole in the bottom about 1" in diameter.

Mount the can, with an electrical box inside with the spot for wires centered over the 1" hole to the wall of the kennel keeping 4" of clearance on all sides to allow heat to circulate. You will need to run the wiring to the correct location first of course. Connect a porcelin lightbulb socket to the electrical box, wire it up and put a bulb in the base, put the lid on and bend the handle to use like a spring to keep the lid in place.

Accessories that can be included (after all it is built by guys) are a dimmer switch to control heat and an indoor-outdoor thermometer to keep tabs on the temperature.

Quite easy to build.

Like someone once said, "It ain't rocket science," but it's cheap,it's slick, and most of all it works!.

The idea is not original but was stolen from an article in the 1990 August/September issue of GUNDOG magazine.

If anyone has any questions please let me know. I built the house and set up the heater, but the dogs live and sleep with us. I keep the house in case I ever need it.


----------



## dlemmens

I continue to be impressed by the interest in my dog house heater design, which I wrote and illustrated in the Anniversary Issue of Gun Dog magazine in 1990. I used a short 100 watt bulb, which is hard to find, and painted the perforated paint can black. It worked in the insulated dog house, with a door flap to minus 10 degrees, and continues to work, 17 years later. My sons said I shoud have patented it! How do you patent a design that anybody can make, works for 2 decades and cost me less than $15? I have given copies of the article to several people who have built the design, and all are still using it!

Happy Hunting!
Dan Lemmens


----------



## Bobm

Dan welcome and thanks for a great Idea. Got anymore?? :beer:


----------



## houndheaterguy

Thanks Dan,
I went with this idea and have had it commercially produced for about 5 years now. (sold many thousands) My newest version will come out for 2008. It will be thermastatically controlled with an element that has a cycle life of over 100,000 cycles and will last for many years. Really a slick item. This one will be patented based on the "unique design criteria" but the idea you came up with could not. I also just received my patent on a crate cooler mat. Really works awesome and very simple.
Thanks Mike Hill


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP

I bought a under a desk leg heater and put it on the wall of my dogs 4x8 house it get to around 100*. My brother has a smaller dog house and he put a foot warmer pad on the side it only get to 90?* i think. neither burn the dogs. both work well.


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP

http://www.cozywinters.com/cozy/?source ... agodGiEvWA

I thought I would leave a link if your interested. Sorry i dont know how to paste as a link.[/url]


----------



## jimmme

I live in northern MN and want to put a home made heater in my insulated dog house. I've learned about the thermocube, a receptacle I can plug my heater into that will automatically turn on the heater when the temperature reaches a certain temp. What I don't understand is that if I mount the cube inside the house, the dog will have access to the wires, if I mount it on the outside of the house it will sense the outside temp and never shut off. What am I missing? Are there other options to the cube?
thanks,
Jim


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP

Sure you just need to buy a 120v thermostat lots of places to get them. Google 120v thermostat. I put mine in a vented box so the dog can get to it.


----------



## juliezeh

First of all, please forgive my ignorance on this topic, guys: I joined this forum JUST to talk about doghouse heaters; I don't know beans about hunting or fishing, and I know very little about doghouse heater-making. I just want to make a couple for my cats that live outside.

My question is: what's the difference between the coffee can design and a work light? I went to Lowe's to find the electrical parts for the heater, and saw lights that were nothing more than a standard incandescent light bulb in a wire cage with a 25-foot cord. Wouldn't they work the same?


----------



## juliezeh

Ha! Good point...


----------



## dlemmens

juliezeh said:


> First of all, please forgive my ignorance on this topic, guys: I joined this forum JUST to talk about doghouse heaters; I don't know beans about hunting or fishing, and I know very little about doghouse heater-making. I just want to make a couple for my cats that live outside.
> 
> My question is: what's the difference between the coffee can design and a work light? I went to Lowe's to find the electrical parts for the heater, and saw lights that were nothing more than a standard incandescent light bulb in a wire cage with a 25-foot cord. Wouldn't they work the same?


Guys:

I gave our secretary plans for this house from my article, and her husband made one for the barn cat. The difference between this and a trouble light on a cord is that there is a rheostat to control the heat, a cover to keep the light dark, and there is no access to the cord by the pet.

Dan


----------



## dlemmens

houndheaterguy said:


> Thanks Dan,
> I went with this idea and have had it commercially produced for about 5 years now. (sold many thousands) My newest version will come out for 2008. It will be thermastatically controlled with an element that has a cycle life of over 100,000 cycles and will last for many years. Really a slick item. This one will be patented based on the "unique design criteria" but the idea you came up with could not. I also just received my patent on a crate cooler mat. Really works awesome and very simple.
> Thanks Mike Hill


Houndheaterguy:

I am really impressed. Some guys just see the potential out there. I am glad you were able to take it to the next level. Where can I direct people to buy it?

Dan Lemmens


----------



## dakotashooter2

If light is the concern one could buy a colored bulb. blue, green and red bulbs to fit a standard socket can usually be found around Chrismas time.


----------



## GSPMIKE

I have 2 GSPs, I have been using a heat lamp with a red bulb screwed to the roof of my 3x3x3.5 dog house. I like the idea about giving them some darkness to sleep in. Their water stays unfrozen until about 5 to 0 degrees above zero. When their water freezes I bring them inside for the winter.

Now with a 2 year old little boy running around, I have been thinking about insulating the dog house and letting them (the dogs) be outside for the winter. Regardless of the temps. But still going by the rule, if the water freezes they get to come inside.

I'm a poor builder, How much insulation to I need?

Will 2x2 walls be sufficient with insulation, and one of these heaters in a 3x3x3.5 house?

The dog house is in my shed and they can get outside VIA a hallway i have built for them.

up here it can get to -25 pretty easy, and sometimes -30 to -35 overnight?


----------



## DonC

Bob just made a dog house heater that u suggested. with just a plain 75 W bulb the can gets really hot. Will the dog (4 month puppy) stay away from it ? Was thinking of cage of some sort to keep him from burning his nose :-?


----------



## Dick Monson

Don, the light cage would work, but the pup will only get a hot nose once. They'll remember. Main thing is that the house is big enough so he has room away from the heat.


----------



## DonC

Dick Monson said:


> Don, the light cage would work, but the pup will only get a hot nose once. They'll remember. Main thing is that the house is big enough so he has room away from the heat.
> 
> Thanks Dick...the house is 4'x3' with no dividers so should have plenty of room. Have a dog door with flap to hold in the heat. If I can keep him from eating it :lol:


----------



## Dick Monson

That is a good looking setup and cute pup. What breed?

When I built my dog box I had an older dog with some aches and pains so I wanted floor heat. It is a fiberglass mat with the heating element inside. The temp of the mat is about 70* and keeps the box about 55*.


----------



## DonC

He is a yellow lab....but always had trouble with black labs fishing in the summer. Just could not keep them cool when it was in the 90's and above. Thought I would try yellow this time.

Right side roof folds up for access. Walls and roof are 2x2 insulated and the floor is 2x4 insulated.
Have a heated pad on the floor and straw. will be adding the can heater soon. He seems pretty con tinted now. Had to increase his patio size for lounging in the sun 8)


----------



## DonC

Put the heater in today. 48 deg outside 68 inside with 40 watt bulb. First time pup wanted into kennel :thumb:


----------



## DonC

DonC said:


> Put the heater in today. 48 deg outside 68 inside with 40 watt bulb. First time pup wanted into kennel :thumb:


34 deg outside last night 54 deg in house......... :thumb:


----------



## DonC

17 F this AM 41 F in the house, 40 watt bulb. Was thinking about a bigger bulb when it gets cold but will play it by ear 8) Day time temp in the sun 45 F outside, inside 81 F  Hooked up the door flapand shut it off during the day. Need a timer I guess........


----------



## Sandra27

Many pet owners like me strive to create the best environment for our dog, as I feel good when I see my dogs happy and comfortable. Giving my dog the best home is essential in making them healthy and happy. For dogs that are primarily kept outside or even for a few hours a day, it could be a great addition to purchase them an outdoor doghouse. Towns that often cold could be unpleasant for an outdoor dog, making many owners wonder if they should purchase a doghouse heater homemade or brand new for their pet.


----------



## Terrie2967

I have a Pet Palace (plastic) insulated dog house. I noticed that there is a mat that can be bought for it however I would like to have a heater instead. I have a 13 year old Blue heeler and a mut about the same size as her that sleep together. I always put hay in the doghouse but am wondering if I put a light in there....will the hay ignite? My Blue heeler has arthritis and I would like to keep her warm this winter. My other question is how would I mount a light inside the plastic dog palace. (Please make this easy... I am a female  Thanks....Terrie


----------



## andrewsleroy06

Although I only have 1 hunting dog but basically i own 6 golden retrievers that makes them 7 .. is it advisable to improvise 5 incandescent bulbs at 100 watts.. I am only good at taking care of my Russian hamsters http://www.dwarfhamstersite.com/dwarf-russian-hamsters/ this dudes seldom feel cold...


----------



## nikijam88

Bobm said:


> Dan welcome and thanks for a great Idea. Got anymore??


yeah Dan the idea is awesome keep share it around the web dude. :beer:


----------



## Sam56uel

I will learn something.


----------



## TwisterK

Bobm said:


> Mount a simple one bulb light receptacle on a junction box on the wall of a dog house feed the power cord out through the back of the house and thru the fence where the dog cannot get to it. Put the dog house against the fence to keep the dog away from the cord if thats not possible run the power in metal conduit and be sure to ground it, ground the can also, the easiet way to do the can is with one of the mounting bolts .
> 
> When the bulb is on, the can will get hot enough the dog wont mess with it.
> 
> Take a 3 lb coffee can and with small bolts fasten 4 evenly spaced right angle brackets on the open end poke some small holes in the bottom so it can drain any moisture and you can see if the light bulb is working and then screw the can over the light thru the right angle brackets so the dog cannot get to it.
> 
> I use small bolts thru the back of the dog house with wing nuts so its easy to remove the can and change the bulbs.
> 
> A light bulb will give of a lot of heat and the can radiates it, like a mini wood stove.
> 
> 40 watts is plenty down here.


I really want to try this, is there anyway I can get a picture to see what it looks like?


----------



## remington_onpoint

This works awesome!!


----------



## nowayer

Great idea... This what I need right now. Its pretty simple and cheap to build one. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

